# Xbox xecuter



## Sam78 (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a modified Xbox (original one). Played it for years and had some games burned on it. Also had a CD that had every original nintendo game on it that would work on the Xbox. Recently I turned on the Xbox to let my son play and see the games we used to play as kids and it won't work anymore. I don't know what happened. Any ideas or suggestions? 
Thanks Sam 
Really appreciate any important or support.


----------



## Plstic (Jul 3, 2017)

Probably a cold solder joint or maybe the chip came loose from the pinheader.


----------



## Sam78 (Jul 3, 2017)

Plstic said:


> Probably a cold solder joint or maybe the chip came loose from the pinheader.


I'll be totally honest with I don't know much about this... Tried  reading up/watch videos and got confused.  It used to work perfectly.  I would turn it on and play games that were burned on it etc... Now it turns out  and goes to the ms dashboard, once I click on it it continues  to come back to the dashboard.  Thoughts?


----------



## Plstic (Jul 3, 2017)

Well you'd have to open the console to check out if the chip came loose or if the d0 wire came loose or is a cold solder joint.


----------



## Sam78 (Jul 3, 2017)

Plstic said:


> Well you'd have to open the console to check out if the chip came loose or if the d0 wire came loose or is a cold solder joint.


Wouldn't know where to start looking, I did open the Xbox up.. I purchased the Xbox model.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 3, 2017)

Sam78 said:


> Wouldn't know where to start looking, I did open the Xbox up.. I purchased the Xbox model.


If it's a 1.0-1.5 it could be the leaking capacitor and is it turning on at all or is it fraging  ( 2 reboots then green red blinking)?
What Xecuter chip is it ? (Xecuter 1, 2, 2.6 or 3)


----------



## Sam78 (Jul 3, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> If it's a 1.0-1.5 it could be the leaking capacitor and is it turning on at all or is it fraging  ( 2 reboots then green red blinking)?
> What Xecuter chip is it ? (Xecuter 1, 2, 2.6 or 3)



Hey Darkgabbz, 

Thanks for replying... It's a xecuter2.  Purchased it long time ago.  It already had games burned on it that I would play all the time and also came with a CD that had every Nintendo, Sega, etc game on it that would allow you to play.  I turn it on (has a switch on it that allows you switch into the regular Xbox form or the xecuter.  I switch it into the xecuter form, turns on, takes me to Ms dashboard, setting, flash Bois, reboot, option screen... It used to also allow me to go to another screen option as in "lunch DVD,  lunch game, etc.. (no longer does).  I'm not really good at this tech stuff at all, just wanted to see if it's a easy fix so my son can enjoy this thing.. Any support would be appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 3, 2017)

Sam78 said:


> Hey Darkgabbz,
> 
> Thanks for replying... It's a xecuter2.  Purchased it long time ago.  It already had games burned on it that I would play all the time and also came with a CD that had every Nintendo, Sega, etc game on it that would allow you to play.  I turn it on (has a switch on it that allows you switch into the regular Xbox form or the xecuter.  I switch it into the xecuter form, turns on, takes me to Ms dashboard, setting, flash Bois, reboot, option screen... It used to also allow me to go to another screen option as in "lunch DVD,  lunch game, etc.. (no longer does).  I'm not really good at this tech stuff at all, just wanted to see if it's a easy fix so my son can enjoy this thing.. Any support would be appreciated.. Thanks


That means the modded dashboard is broken.

And are you sure that the Xecuter 2 bios is enabled?


----------



## bootmonster (Jul 3, 2017)

Can you take a video of it booting up in the xecutor mode?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 3, 2017)

And if it is enabled burn a hexen cd and reinstall a modded dashboard.


----------



## Sam78 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 3, 2017)

Sam78 said:


> View attachment 91975


Put in a hexen cd and install the modded dashboard again.


----------



## Sam78 (Jul 3, 2017)

bootmonster said:


> Can you take a video of it booting up in the xecutor mode?



Sorry wouldn't let me load up a video.. Below is the pic once it turns on.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 3, 2017)

Sam78 said:


> Sorry wouldn't let me load up a video.. Below is the pic once it turns on.


You already posted it 15mins ago.


----------



## Sam78 (Jul 3, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Put in a hexen cd and install the modded dashboard again.



I'm wouldn't know where to start with Hexen CD.. Im not a tech person at all.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 3, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2rJGo0CUoE2c1NaWWZiUHV0VXM burn this to a dvd and click on install dashboards.


----------



## Sam78 (Jul 3, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2rJGo0CUoE2c1NaWWZiUHV0VXM burn this to a dvd and click on install dashboards.


Thanks.. Once I burn it on the CD, what next once i put in the Xbox? 

Thanks


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 3, 2017)

Sam78 said:


> Thanks.. Once I burn it on the CD, what next once i put in the Xbox?
> 
> Thanks


Click on install dashboards.


----------



## Sam78 (Jul 4, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Click on install dashboards.


Went to the link you provided, burned it to a CD, then put in the Xbox and nothing happened... Didn't even give me the option of installing anything.  I hope I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## bootmonster (Jul 4, 2017)

Sam78 said:


> Went to the link you provided, burned it to a CD, then put in the Xbox and nothing happened... Didn't even give me the option of installing anything.  I hope I didn't do anything wrong.


Burn it to a DVD rather than a CD, most Xbox drives have trouble reading cd-r disks.


----------



## Sam78 (Jul 4, 2017)

bootmonster said:


> Burn it to a DVD rather than a CD, most Xbox drives have trouble reading cd-r disks.


Wil do, I'll let you know the outcome.. Thanks!


----------



## Sam78 (Jul 6, 2017)

bootmonster said:


> Burn it to a DVD rather than a CD, most Xbox drives have trouble reading cd-r disks.



Hey guys, just wanted to update you.. So I downloaded it onto a DVD and put it in the Xbox.  Nothing happened. Now when I switch (with the switch on my Xbox)  it to the modded format (Xbox Xecuter) it struggles to turn on and when it does the power button begins to flash red and green. Nothing on the screen either.  When I switch it to regular Xbox format it seems to load up normally.  I hope this didn't make it worse.  All I wanted to do is have son play these old games and I hope it didn't make it worse or ruin the console... Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## Liam5779 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey guys, idk if you can help me at all but I recently booted up my old Xbox with xecuter2 and it doesn't come up with the regular menu, I'm not a tech person normally but was wondering if you could help me out, I'll upload a photo of the menu

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DarkGabbz (Sep 24, 2017)

Liam5779 said:


> Hey guys, idk if you can help me at all but I recently booted up my old Xbox with xecuter2 and it doesn't come up with the regular menu, I'm not a tech person normally but was wondering if you could help me out, I'll upload a photo of the menu
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 99906


It's EvoX and what do you want to do?


----------



## Liam5779 (Sep 24, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> It's EvoX and what do you want to do?


I want to get to the menu which will allow me to play games


----------



## DarkGabbz (Sep 24, 2017)

Liam5779 said:


> I want to get to the menu which will allow me to play games


EvoX is a menu which allows you to play games.


----------



## Liam5779 (Sep 24, 2017)

Basically I changed the background skin and then the console rebooted and changed the menu to this one, now I can't access my games or anything else, do you know what to do


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Sep 24, 2017)

Sam78 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to update you.. So I downloaded it onto a DVD and put it in the Xbox.  Nothing happened. Now when I switch (with the switch on my Xbox)  it to the modded format (Xbox Xecuter) it struggles to turn on and when it does the power button begins to flash red and green. Nothing on the screen either.  When I switch it to regular Xbox format it seems to load up normally.  I hope this didn't make it worse.  All I wanted to do is have son play these old games and I hope it didn't make it worse or ruin the console... Thanks in advance for the replies.



Download Hexen again and burn it with IMGBURN. Burn it to DVD. Put in to console. Power off. Turn your Xecuter 2 on. Then power console on. The disk will then load and as said before, install a dashboard


----------

